# What should I do during OJT?



## Bo (20 Jan 2006)

Hey guys,

I've been on OJT for 2 weeks now and, from what I've seen so far, I'm not expected to do much. My security clearance hasn't gone through yet so I'm basically limited to surfing the net and giving occasional PC advice  :. Given the laid back atmosphere at work, I feel that the next few months would be the perfect opportunity for me to learn something. The question is what.

- I know that I need flight hours (I currently have none) so I'm planning on getting a few hours under my belt at the local flying school (pretty expensive though). How many hours do you suggest I go for? The cost of getting just a recreational pilot's permit (25hrs flying, 40 hrs classroom) is $6000. Would the CF pay for some of it?  ;D ;D

- I looked into the OPME's. The next course is offered in the summer (which I can't attend because of AMT, SERE, sea survival) and then again starting in September. My date for PFT is either September '06 or January '07.

So what do you guys suggest? Is there anything else? I know that if I find something productive, my superiors will be supportive and give me leave from work/internet surfing.


----------



## Zoomie (20 Jan 2006)

I trust that you have already done your stint at the language school?

What unit are you OJTing at?

Flying lessons are expensive and may not help in the end - if you do take lessons, tailor them to what you need.  I would recommend just flying circuits and getting your sight picture down for an ideal approach (this is where most students have issues).


----------



## Haggis (20 Jan 2006)

Bo said:
			
		

> So what do you guys suggest? Is there anything else? I know that if I find something productive, my superiors will be supportive and give me leave from work/internet surfing.



PT.  Lots of it.  Now you have time to get yourself squared away and set a good example for your peers.  Beware of becoming a gym hermit, though.  You still have a life (for now).

Reading. Lots of it.  Not porn.  Read voraciously on topics which may impact your trade.  Read current affairs.


----------



## Bo (20 Jan 2006)

Zoomie,

I've been exempted from language school and I'm posted at Kingston.


Haggis,

Believe me, PT is the only thing keeping me sane. Weightlifting 4-5 times/week + hockey and soccer. I guess I could buy a flight training book (From the Ground Up?) and become more familiar with what's to come.


----------



## WannaBeFlyer (20 Jan 2006)

There is also the <a href="http://www.chapters.indigo.ca/item.asp?Item=978077155115&Catalog=Books&Ntt=flight+training+manual&N=35&Lang=en&Section=books&zxac=1"> Flight Training Manual </A>
which is more the "how to fly" hand book. It was what I was asked to read before each lesson for my PPL.


----------



## Sf2 (20 Jan 2006)

If your at Kingston, ask to come up to Petawawa for a week and fly with 427 (Griffons).  The pilots here are always keen on taking the "young'uns" up.  There are also x-countries going on.  We took a 2LT from Kingston to Halifax for a couple days, pretty fun stuff.


----------



## Garry (20 Jan 2006)

Take up short finals advice, it's good. As well, Trenton isn't that far down the road- see if you can get on a few flights there. Not sure how life goes now (been 30 years since I was on OJT myself) but back then @lt/OCdt's were allowed on most any flight- ad Trenton has some good ones...see the world for free! MUCH more importantly, hang out with the pilots. see what they have to say, see what they do, learn.

As for flying, my advice (keeping in mind advice is worth exactly what you pay for it) is to go up for a few hours in a light aircraft.....but only enough so that you get over the wonder of seeing stuff from up high. 1-3 hours oughta do it.  As for studying, let the training system do it's job. Any learning you do may be incorrect, incomplete, or plain uneccesary.

Good luck!

Garry


----------



## Sf2 (20 Jan 2006)

If you need a contact at 427, PM me, I'll hook you up.


----------



## Inch (20 Jan 2006)

Take Garry's advice, it's solid and exactly what I would tell you too. You don't want to learn any bad habits.

Have a read of the Air Command Weather Manual, it's used in Moose Jaw and is avail on the DWAN. It explains most weather phenomena quite clearly, and if in doubt, ask a pilot. Having a good understanding of the weather will make life easier in the Jaw, other stuff is more procedure based and you're better off learning that when you're supposed to.


----------



## Pimpbot5000 (22 Jan 2006)

I would recommend just knocking off a few OPME courses while you wait and get a few hours on a light aircraft like someone else mentioned. I also joined up without any previous flying experience and I got about 10 hours on a Cessna172 before going to Portage. It definitely helps get over the "wow I'm flying!" factor. I wouldn't worry too much about studying about flying before you go on your courses. I found I had more than enough time to study while I was on course, so that was never a factor. I just finished Phase II in Moose Jaw and now I wait for the Helo course sometime this fall and I'm eagerly awaiting to get back to OJT. Just think about the actual work you do by your salary per day and you'll see you're making lawyer type money by the hour. It doesn't get much better than this!  ;D


----------



## Bo (23 Jan 2006)

Great advice guys, thanks!

I'm making up a plan right now outlining what I want to accomplish before going to Portage. Get some flight hours, riding on a Herc(maybe go overseas?) and Griffon, and  OPME's, are the top priorities right now. I still can't get over the freedom you have on OJT. Combine that with all the available resources and the possibilities seem endless.


----------



## Zoomie (23 Jan 2006)

The best way to get a Herc ride is be attached-posted to 8 Wing.  I spent my time waiting at 436 Sqn and was able to get a few trips.  PAT (Pilots Awaiting Training) are restricted to only North American away trips and may only incur TD costs once per quarter (ie. every 3 months).  As an outsider from Kingston, I don't see how you can get yourself on a trip - you need to have the ear of the SOPsO and your eye on the schedule.

OJT can be a rewarding experience if you let it - you can learn lots about the Airforce and how certain units operate.  Conversely you can waste it away at the gym or sleeping in.  Apart from 1 Wing - there isn't much else when it comes to Airforce in Kingston.


----------



## pipstah (24 Jan 2006)

For my part I am at 430. I try to get myself in helicopters as much as possible in any types of flights from IFR (instruments flying) to tact ride. Pilots here are very nice and they're always happy to let a self loading baggage in. I talk alot with the pilots, hanging with them and I do the same with the FE. Sometimes getting the FE point of view is good too and they can tell you alot about the machines they are in. Hang everywhere you want to learn different aspect of your job. Go in the tower too if you can...even if its light traffic sometimes in busy day its nice to see how the traffic flow goes. Go to the met brief...you will love those in Portage with the red sheets questions time and the guy saying ok met is not good so no flying for today....you will get tired of that after 10 days of not flying because of the weather. (i wish you wont get any bad weather) Try to get in as many different planes that you can. I've been on aurora, hercs, griffon and cormorant. It will help to get an idea of what you would like to fly.  For the second language, i dont think that if english is your first language that you need to do it for now.... but if you have time, I think you should do it because later on you wont have as mush as free time than now and its a good nice to have in your file. Its the same with the OPMEs...its optionnal but its always looking good...it can make the difference too in some case. Try to be proactive at your unit... if its the place you would like to get posted after you get your wings, get in squadron activities... people will know you and your chance to get back at that unit will be greater. Well that was my 2cents of my year of OJT


----------



## Bo (24 Jan 2006)

So much for doing nothing at OJT!!! Here's what I just found out today:

1. I'm being sent to Florida in 2 weeks to test out a new flight simulator for the Griffon.

2. Two weeks after Florida, I'm going to Gagetown to try their sims and maybe fly in Griffons.

3. A Colonel on my base just got me flight time with a retired Major who owns a Cessna! I'll probably just have to chip in for gas.


aahhhhh, nothing like OJT  ;D


----------



## 23007 (25 Jan 2006)

Bo said:
			
		

> 1. I'm being sent to Florida in 2 weeks to test out a new flight simulator for the Griffon.



Where in Florida will you be? I'll be in Homestead (1 hour south of Miami) in 2 weeks. I'll be there until March 3rd with the squadron. Just like you said, nothing like OJT!


----------



## Journeyman (25 Jan 2006)

Zoomie said:
			
		

> Conversely you can waste it away at the gym.



Sad, really - - all that _fitness_ stuff      ~~shudder~~


----------



## Bo (26 Jan 2006)

23007 said:
			
		

> Where in Florida will you be? I'll be in Homestead (1 hour south of Miami) in 2 weeks. I'll be there until March 3rd with the squadron. Just like you said, nothing like OJT!



I'll be in Orlando from Feb 5-11.....I wonder if I'll have time for a round of golf?


----------



## 23007 (26 Jan 2006)

Bo said:
			
		

> I'll be in Orlando from Feb 5-11.....I wonder if I'll have time for a round of golf?



I'll be down there from Feb 11th - Mar 3rd. Golf? I never thought about golfing! I'm not sure if I'll have enough time down there though ???


----------



## aesop081 (31 Jan 2006)

Bo said:
			
		

> I'll be in Orlando from Feb 5-11.....I wonder if I'll have time for a round of golf?




hey here's a hint.....

its the air force, there is always time for golf !!!


----------



## hollywood13 (6 Feb 2007)

Sorry for brining up an old topic, but my question steems from this. Me and another OJT are stuck in Bagotville for OJT, and cannot get a ride in the hornet until our AMT in July. People have posted they have gone to Florida, and others have posted about offering rides from there base. If anyone has any suggestions to how to get on these excersions, or can get us a ride please feel free to post. As for traveling with 425, they sometimes take one OJT on deployment, but you have to have the AMT, and currently there are 3 OJTs ahead of me on the list. 

cheers


----------



## 23007 (6 Feb 2007)

Hollywood, I spent about 14 months in bagtown at 425. its an amazing squadron. Treat them right, and they'll treat YOU right. I arrived there in May and did AMT in august so I didn't get my first ride until after that. But you don't need AMT to get a single ride. You just need a waiver signed by the Wing Commander. You should be able to find the form somewhere on the network. ask one of the elder OJTers. I would suggest that if you want a ride, but wait until after AMT to start asking and begging for me. by the end of your time there you'll be tired of going for backseats. so just take it easy.

They even took an OJT with them across the Atlantic in a hornet to go to Denmark while i was there. So maybe you'll get the opportunity to do something like that. 

Tell Eric and Rock I say hi.

Mitch


----------



## hollywood13 (6 Feb 2007)

Eric and Rock are sitting right beside me, and say hello back. With regards to the waiver, it was abolished by the new base commander. Apparently a few non OJT pilot back seat rides got sick, and deylayed some missions by 45 minutes. Due to this only DND staff with AMTs at 425 can go in the back seat. It dosent seem like anything in the future is going to happen for me, being last on the OJT list. I was just wondering if anybody from Trenton, St. Hubert, or Valcartier was comming up my way, and I could maybe sneak a quick ride.... 

cheers


----------



## Zoomie (6 Feb 2007)

hollywood13 said:
			
		

> Trenton, St. Hubert, or Valcartier was comming up my way, and I could maybe sneak a quick ride....



OJT is not all about begging for rides - it is there for you to get a glimpse into the day to day operations of an AF unit.  Make best of what you are doing and wait for your AMT.  In order for you to fly on an aircraft that is apart of a Squadron that you are not a member of (holy awkward wording) you must have the CO's authority...  If a CC-130 shows up in Bag-town, it is not going to take you for a joy ride.

My suggestion to you:  ask the folks at 1 CAD for a new OJT when your initial 6 months is up.  If you took a full cost move to Bagtown then you are out of luck, as you won't be leaving until Moose Jaw.


----------



## aesop081 (6 Feb 2007)

You could always take that time to do OPMEs, go on courses like BEW, space aplications...........


----------



## hollywood13 (6 Feb 2007)

English OPME's start up again in May..... sigh sigh.


----------



## pipstah (7 Feb 2007)

Hey hollywood,
                    as soon as I get my ass out of the Jaw I'll let you know if I find my little self loading body in a griffon that go to Bagotville but most of the time it is only for doing couple of approachs and come back. From my past OJT experience, Valcatraz pilots are really nice to OJT's for a ride in the back. Hell, that makes company to the FE in the back so he's no more alone  ;D


----------



## hollywood13 (7 Feb 2007)

Hey pipstah, could you PM me the names of any OJTs or somebody you know in Vaclcartz that would be able to hook me up....and if anyone else has any contacts, feel free to PM me, for im pretty sure names on the internet are no no here.


----------



## pipstah (7 Feb 2007)

well hollywood,
                       if you can wait until next week you will already know one  ;D


----------



## 23007 (8 Feb 2007)

pipstah, you know you're not going anywhere....so just sit back in the flight and keep playing tea games. After 5 weeks in tasker and a couple of weeks of admin then maybe you will get out of here! lol


----------



## pipstah (8 Feb 2007)

It is surely better than surfing the web on hotmale.com!!!  On that I keep the faith and I still wish to be back to motherland for this weekend!  :crybaby:


----------



## SupersonicMax (8 Feb 2007)

402 Sqn in Winnipeg will be looking for an OJT soon enough (Dash 8 is not as glamourous as Hornets but we are VERY well treated and eh, the Gonzo is a good looking plane after all  ;D)  I went on away trips every 1-2 months (some real nice places).  If you are willing, you can learn a lot about IFR stuff.   If you want to consider this, PM me, I'll try to hook you up.

Max


----------

